# *****4000 acres Crawford County Full for 2016*****



## jharris

QDM club looking for 4-6 members for 2016-2017 season.  We max out at 26 members.  8 pts or better/ 16" outside spread.  Pin-In/Pin-Out system/ No private or reserved hunting areas.  Powerline with food plots, cutover, pine thickets and mature pines, hardwood bottoms with creeks.  Abundant deer, turkey and ducks on this property with an occasional hog.  Membership is $1800/yr (year runs from June 1st to May 31).  Membership includes spouse and children up to 18 yrs old.  Membership includes 2 bucks/2 does, 2 gobblers, and state regs on all other game.  Campers welcome (camp is 1/2 mile off of the main road).  We have well water with a club supplied generator for bath house and well.  Email or text if interested.  I can send you complete rules and numerous pics of our deer.  Property is located 15 minutes west of I-75 and I-475 in Lizella.  Jim Harris 404-822-6127 or jdharris717@gmail.com


----------



## jharris

We have a group of guys looking at the property this Saturday, May 28th, if anyone else is interested in seeing the club.  If interested, give me a call, and I will get you directions to the property.


----------



## jharris

Bump.  All pm's and emails answered.


----------



## jharris

ttt


----------



## jharris

Will be down Saturday, June 25th showing the property to a group of guys if anyone else is interested in seeing the club.


----------



## Hogwild80

Do you allow Coonhunting


----------



## jharris

All PM's and emails answered.


----------



## jharris

We will be showing the property Saturday, July 23rd, for anyone interested in looking at the club.  Bow season is only 8 weeks away!


----------



## jharris

Some of our bucks


----------



## jharris

More pics


----------



## jharris

Another 1


----------



## jharris

A few more...


----------



## jharris

Bump


----------



## BUCK 87JT

I joined the club for this upcoming season. I must say everyone I have met is super nice and helpful with teaching me the property. A lot of land and BIG BUCKS. I promise there are not many clubs out there where every square inch of the property is fair game for everyone.


----------



## jharris

Bow season is two weeks away!!  We will be down at the club this weekend (Sept 3rd and 4th) if anyone is interested in coming and looking at the property.


----------



## jmh5397

I hunted this property for the last four years.  If I could swing the $1800/yr, I'd still be in this club.  The guys there are awesome.  It's a great feeling to know that you can let a 115"-120" buck walk passed you and don't have to worry about the next guy shooting it!  The genetics are there and the food is there.  If you are thinking about a club, you should look at this place.  I could almost guarantee, that hunting one of the many food plots on the power-line in November will have you hooked for life at this place.  Good luck, Jim!  Hope to be back soon!


----------



## DoubleRR

if y'all join this club there are a couple of guys I can warn you about that belong to that club!...   Just Kidding....David and Chris are some Good Folks!   that club is also just down the road from a excellent BBQ joint in Roberta Ga.... Hudsons BBQ


----------



## benbishop6602

*food plots*

Yeah , David and Chris did a awesome job plowing up our food plots few weeks ago !


----------



## Bweigert87

Still openings? I know it's late


----------



## BUCK 87JT

yes there are still openings. send me a pm and I will give you my number if you would like to talk about the property.


----------



## BUCK 87JT

Jim is currently out of town


----------



## jharris

Thank you all that have shown an interest in our club this year!  We are currently full for this year and have started a waiting list for 2017 in the event that we lose some members.  Good luck to everyone this year and we look forward to posting some pics of some good bucks killed this season!


----------

